# Any Bed & Breakfasts near Swift HQ?



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi all!

I maybe going up to Yorkshire to collect my van and was wondering whether anyone could recommend a B&B within walking or short taxi distance?

Also, which is the nearest train station?

As you can see I'm absolutely clueless! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trains*

The closest rail station is Cottingham, which is just under a mile from the Swift factory. Trains serve Sheffield, Doncaster, Beverley and Hull.

Russell


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Russell!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Gereshom said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I maybe going up to Yorkshire to collect my van and was wondering whether anyone could recommend a B&B within walking or short taxi distance?
> 
> ...


Hi Gereshom, 
I will drop you an email later with a few B&B options around the Cottingham and Beverley area.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Andy!

PS. Is is just me or is it really difficult to view the pictures on your stock section of your website? They don't seem to load up fully!

Regards
Gereshom


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

We went up to Swift to collect our M/H last year and stayed at the local premier Inn which is a taxi drive away from the railway station and then a short taxi drive to their factoty.Hope that helps


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for this information  

Swift have been brilliant and sent me a whole load of possible ones as well! So thanks to Andy in Swift.

Gereshom


----------

